# Hourly Rate for Kubota KX-121



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Friend has a Kubota KX-121 ex. He got it mainly for his own personal use but does do some jobs now and then. I'm in the middle of an addition on my own house and have to do the landscape too. Thinking about getting him over to clean up and rough out grades. What is a decent hourly rate for a machine that size? Has thumb, blade(no angle). I'm north of Boston.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Whoa, I get to say it first.... tree fiddy.....w00t !!!

In my area a machine like that would go for about $75-$85/hr.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> Whoa, I get to say it first.... tree fiddy.....w00t !!!
> 
> Lucky.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Boy, I walked right into that one. Of course, the going rate is tree fiddy. I totally forgot. I think he charges $65/hr. But, he is not super efficient operator. He is good, but not the best I've seen.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Not sure what size this Kubota is but for comparison sake my Bobcat 334 weighs in at about 7500 pounds. On small jobs (which I do many of) that get billed hourly its $105/hr with a 2 hour minimum and $40 truck/trailer mileage minimum. That makes for a $250 minimum bill which isnt to bad if I can do 3-4 small jobs in a days time.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

The machine is about a 5 ton machine.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Williams Ex Co said:


> Not sure what size this Kubota is but for comparison sake my Bobcat 334 weighs in at about 7500 pounds. On small jobs (which I do many of) that get billed hourly its $105/hr with a 2 hour minimum and $40 truck/trailer mileage minimum. That makes for a $250 minimum bill which isnt to bad if I can do 3-4 small jobs in a days time.


I wish I could pull that kind of hourly rate around here. A 30k machine goes for $120/hr in these parts. My Bobcat 435 goes for $85/hr. Maybe the cost of living is different:thumbsup:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

cexcavation said:


> I wish I could pull that kind of hourly rate around here. A 30k machine goes for $120/hr in these parts. My Bobcat 435 goes for $85/hr. Maybe the cost of living is different:thumbsup:


 

My Komatsu PC 150 (about 35K #) is $150/hr if I work it hourly, same thing for my Cat 225 (about 55K #) or D6C dozer.... Cost of living here is pretty low as far as I'm concerned. Plenty of competition here but most of the 'big guys' dont bother returning calls on small stuff. I do and it seems to keep me plenty busy and profitable considering the minimum I put on any job. 4 small jobs that I may only have 6 hours in grosses a grand, not too bad considering the wear and tear on the machine and a few gallons of fuel. Conversely, the 225 or D6C burn 6+ gallons per hour and cost lots more in maintanence and wear/tear.... All for a few bucks more per hour. Hardly worth it to work those machines hourly. If they go out on a job they get billed out as 8 hour minimums plus a minimum of $150 for my semi and trailer...


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I wish I could get even somewhat close to those rates.


----------



## danthedirtguy (Nov 15, 2009)

I get $650-$750 per day for my 121........depending on the customers attitude


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

We have a Dooson about that size and we get rrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa..........about tree fidy. Per hour that includes FOG.:laughing:


----------



## donzi82 (Nov 10, 2009)

In the D.C. area a cool 150 - 200 hr easy.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

donzi82 said:


> In the D.C. area a cool 150 - 200 hr easy.


You are kidding, right?

No one is going to pay that for a 7,500lb mini ex.


----------



## danthedirtguy (Nov 15, 2009)

If your getting $200.00 per hour for a 121 i am going to move to where you live......my hitachi 160 gets $150.00-$187.50 an hour ...8 hours $1,500.00 machine operator,fuel.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

donzi82 said:


> In the D.C. area a cool 150 - 200 hr easy.


i can't wait til pipeguy chimes in on this one.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

dayexco said:


> i can't wait til pipeguy chimes in on this one.


Should be interesting for sure. I'll sit here and enjoy the fireworks. :nuke:


----------



## Evan03 (Sep 6, 2009)

85-100 for our 580 super m


----------



## danthedirtguy (Nov 15, 2009)

Evan, where are you located? put it on your profile so we can all see where we are all at


----------

